# Edit



## karinulph

Done


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Litter Born 2/16 SE Michigan*

I take it your friend was a breeder?


----------



## karinulph

*Re: Litter Born 2/16 SE Michigan*

Yes she was breeding her rats, had to move, and rehomed the rats
She gave me this female and I haven't talked to her since
Also an update on them. There are now nine pups, one walked on last night.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Litter Born 2/16 SE Michigan*

Well, These rats are no longer available, and from what I know they are now with the Huron Vally Rat Rescue.


----------



## BVR.rats

*Re: Litter Born 2/16 SE Michigan*

The two boys that HVRR ended up with were just placed in good homes.

The girl with the damaged tail is still with Kaia, not healthy enough to adopt out yet. 

Three of the others ended up going home with a Petsmart employee who works were they were abandoned, and one didn't make it.


----------



## lilspaz68

Shall we mention WHY these rats ended up in this situation Kay? Hmmmmm?

Bad choices my ***, you are just upset someone caught you!


----------



## Kiko

:'( :'(

so sad, and sad that it was edited so no one knew the truth!


----------



## Jaguar

the fact that the post was edited afterwards just speaks for itself, i suppose. someone might want to give a recap for anyone interested.


----------



## Kiko

Well, the OP, got a pregnant rat from a friend. After the babies were born she decided she did not want them, put them in a purse and left them in a bathroom of the Petsmart in her town.
1 Baby suffocated, 1 had a bad tail injury. And the other babies were rescued by Huron Vally Rat rescue.

There is NO excuse for this, if she could not handle it should could have contacted HVRR DIRECTLY, and not let a helpless baby die in a purse in the bathroom of a pet store.


----------



## lilspaz68

Supposedly her parents wouldn't let her keep black or agouti rats I heard? BUT instead of asking for adopters on Goose, or contacting anyone for help, she went and abandoned the young rats in a bag with a note saying "not for feeders". The one young rat suffocated. there's a pic of the girl with the tail injury that HVRR took in, and its AWFUL 

She told people they were adopted and when called on her lies, she admitted she had made some bad choices and that she could only apologize. 

We expect behavior like this from BYB's and most feeder breeders, etc, but to have someone who is "rescuing" and "saving" do this...its unthinkable and unforgivable.


----------



## Guest

That sounds terrible. It is terrible. Why can't people get a grip on themselves and do something a little more intelligent?


----------



## Critter Aficionado

I wish this was just a troll. Makes me sick how people can do something so cruel. At least the rescue was able to save a few.


----------



## ReBel*AnGeL*

*Speechless*


----------

